# resignation letter



## bb12 (22 Jun 2006)

In a resignaion letter, should i say much about the company i'm moving to or should I mention it at all. Am trying to write as friendly a resignation letter as possible and leave on as good as terms as possible from my current position.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jun 2006)

I don't think so.


----------



## slave1 (22 Jun 2006)

do a web search for examples, have seen many in my time and most are polite - best wishes in the future, thanks for the experiences etc - but never seen reference to future employment


----------



## Blinder (22 Jun 2006)

I used a variation from this site http://www.i-resign.com/uk/letters/default.asp? when I resigned from my last job


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jun 2006)

To date all of my resignation letters (where I bothered to follow up the verbal notice in writing) just stated that I would finish on the relevant date and wishing the company all the best. Why bother with anything more than that? I have never had problems with references. If employers were happy with an employee's performance then they are hardly going to get upset at a terse resignation letter.


----------

